# Gesshin Stone Passaround Sign up and Organization thread



## JBroida

So, now that i finally have everything in place for this, i want to get started on figuring out how its going to work. So far, we will be including the following stones:


JKI Diamond 1000
JKI Diamond 6000
Gesshin 1000/6000 Combo
Gesshin 1200 Splash and Go
Gesshin 1500 Splash and Go
Gesshin 2000
Gesshin 220
Gesshin 3000 Splash and Go
Gesshin 320 Splash and Go
Gesshin 400
Gesshin 4000
Gesshin 400s
Gesshin 600 Splash and Go
Gesshin 6000 Splash and Go
Gesshin 6000s
Gesshin 8000
Gesshin Jinzo Aoto
Gesshin Synthetic Natural
JKI Diamond 300a (maybe... not sure yet)

What i am looking for is a small group of people in different regions willing to be responsible for receiving this package and allowing people in their area to try the stones out before passing the package along to the next location. Ideally each of these area organizers would be a longtime member here or a longtime customer of mine. How they handle the passaround in their location will likely be up to them, but i think this is probably the easiest way to deal with such a large scale passaround like this. Thoughts? Volunteers?

-Jon


----------



## jklip13

Hi Jon, any idea how much shipping will cost on a box that big? Thanks


----------



## JBroida

about $25-40 via fedex ground depending on where it goes to


----------



## jklip13

Oh that's less than I thought, thanks


----------



## cheflivengood

I can Host at Brightwok. Ill give KKF members 30% off food and drink (no alcohol sorry). Ill move a prep table to the dinning room and set up sharpening stations.


----------



## JBroida

well that takes care of chicago  thanks so much kolter


----------



## JBroida

bump.... any other parties interested in doing this?


----------



## Dardeau

I wish I had a spot to host in New Orleans.


----------



## jklip13

Its super generous of you to offer to send this many stones out, I also wish I had a place to host something like this


----------



## Bill13

JBroida said:


> bump.... any other parties interested in doing this?



Jon,

Are we good with the ECG having this? That's the weekend of May 15th.


----------



## JBroida

Yeah... I think that should be just fine


----------



## GeneH

Anyone from the Twin Cities interested beside me? 

Jon: how long would be ok for the stones to stay in one city? Maybe there is enough interest even if no one can host a single get together. We could move them from place to place every couple days.


----------



## JBroida

i'm ok with a week or two... but if it needs to be more or less, we can work it out. I dont think we've ever done a passaround like this before, so i'm pretty open to whatever works best as we figure it all out.


----------



## ash987

I'll be living in Chicago until June, just let me know when to show up to Brightwok with some test blades!


----------



## cheflarge

With enough interest, I would be willing to host in the Detroit, Michigan area. :cool2:


----------



## JBroida

cool... sounds like a plan...

anyone in NY, NorCal, Seattle, or the south interested in hosting?


----------



## pleue

I'm happy to host at portland at our ramen shop if enough folks can come after closing (9pm) we have lots of prep tables and I'd love to make it a staff education things as well.


----------



## JBroida

cool... i'll leave this open until the end of the month and then we'll start organizing based on what we have


----------



## JBroida

just wanted to touch base over here...
so far i see chicago, detroit, and portland. As for the ECG, who is handling that? I would be game to send these out in time for that. Where is the ECG taking place this year?

Anyone else interested in hosting something like this?


----------



## toddnmd

ECG is in May in Norhern VA (outside DC). 
WildBoar and Bill13 are the main hosts. (To the best of my knowledge--sorry if there are others involved I'm not aware of).


----------



## Bill13

toddnmd said:


> ECG is in May in Norhern VA (outside DC).
> WildBoar and Bill13 are the main hosts. (To the best of my knowledge--sorry if there are others involved I'm not aware of).



That's correct. It will be a weather decision, but we live about 20 minutes apart so it should not matter for those driving longer distances.
Jon I've been eying some stuff in your store so I will place an order shortly and everything can be mailed at once.

Thanks again for offering this!


----------



## JBroida

I've already discussed with wildboar about sending the stones his way... what are the ecg dates again?


----------



## WildBoar

ECG is Sunday, May 15. Got your PM as well a couple minutes ago.


----------



## pleue

Any clue on when I could expect the eagle to land in portland? Hoping to get a good turn out of kkf people, industry folks, and hobby/pro craftsman from the area to geek out so a date range would be beneficial.


----------



## youkinorn

I'm definitely in for the Chicago leg. 

Jonmaybe the owners of Metier would be interested in hosting something in Austin? They still carry a few Gesshin knives, right?


----------



## JBroida

yeah... they actually have a bunch of stones down there already


----------



## JBroida

pleue said:


> Any clue on when I could expect the eagle to land in portland? Hoping to get a good turn out of kkf people, industry folks, and hobby/pro craftsman from the area to geek out so a date range would be beneficial.



i'm working out the details this weekend so i can ship before i leave


----------



## youkinorn

JBroida said:


> yeah... they actually have a bunch of stones down there already



Great little shop. I miss it.


----------



## Dardeau

youkinorn said:


> Great little shop. I miss it.



I met those guys when they were in New Orleans. They were really nice people.


----------



## JBroida

so, we got all of the stones packed safely and have sent out PM's regarding the ship dates and what not... the case came out to 56lbs, and will run about $55 via fedex ground from me to the east coast (so less than that for all of the subsequent shipments). If all goes well, this will go from the DC area to detroit, chicago, austin (maybe), and portland. If anyone else wants to host the stones, let me know.


----------



## GeneH

Jon - (tried to call but your store is closed for a few days) I am checking to see if there are any folks in the Twin Cities that will join in - failing that, depending on shipping cost, I am thinking of catching the stones as they move between the west coast and Chicago just for myself. If I do get positioned so I ship to Chicago from Twin Cities, is that the shipping cost I pay? Are there any additional charges or deposit you need? 

If there is hesitation for a stop over just for one amateur, I completely understand.


----------



## JBroida

Anyone else in the twin cities area interested?


----------



## Kylej

I am in New Jersey right outside if NYC. I would live to partisicapte if anyone else in the area is interested.


----------



## JBroida

the stones are officially on their way to the ECG as of this morning


----------



## Dutchie3719

Jon - Thanks for letting the ECG have em. Got a chance to try a few of them out, deciding between the 6000/1000 combo, and the 6000 and 1000 diamond stones set. I'll PM you with some other questions, but just wanted to say thanks in this thread.


----------



## JBroida

Dutchie3719 said:


> Jon - Thanks for letting the ECG have em. Got a chance to try a few of them out, deciding between the 6000/1000 combo, and the 6000 and 1000 diamond stones set. I'll PM you with some other questions, but just wanted to say thanks in this thread.



my pleasure... glad you guys had fun. I heard that it was difficult to know what was splash and go and what was soaking, so i'm gonna post a list here shortly.


----------



## JBroida

Here's a breakdown of how stones should be used/cared for:


JKI Diamond 1000- Splash and go... soaking is ok, but does nothing to help or hurt the stone
JKI Diamond 6000- Splash and go... soaking is ok, but does nothing to help or hurt the stone
Gesshin 1000/6000 Combo- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin 1200 Splash and Go- Splash and go resinoid stone... works better with a short soak or permasoak, but drying slowly is EXTREMELY important... dry in a cool, dry location, away from direct sunlight... wrap with a damp towel when drying to slow down the drying process and help prevent stone cracking
Gesshin 1500 Splash and Go- Splash and Go only... DO NOT SOAK
Gesshin 2000-Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin 220- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out (may need frequent splashing)
Gesshin 3000 Splash and Go- Splash and Go only... DO NOT SOAK
Gesshin 320 Splash and Go- Splash and Go only... DO NOT SOAK
Gesshin 400- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin 4000- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin 400s- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin 600 Splash and Go- Splash and go resinoid stone... works better with a short soak or permasoak, but drying slowly is EXTREMELY important... dry in a cool, dry location, away from direct sunlight... wrap with a damp towel when drying to slow down the drying process and help prevent stone cracking
Gesshin 6000 Splash and Go- Splash and go resinoid stone... works better with a short soak or permasoak, but drying slowly is EXTREMELY important... dry in a cool, dry location, away from direct sunlight... wrap with a damp towel when drying to slow down the drying process and help prevent stone cracking
Gesshin 6000s- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin 8000- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin Jinzo Aoto- Soaking stone... 10-15 minutes or until bubbles stop coming out
Gesshin Synthetic Natural- Splash and go resinoid stone... works better with a short soak or permasoak, but drying slowly is EXTREMELY important... dry in a cool, dry location, away from direct sunlight... wrap with a damp towel when drying to slow down the drying process and help prevent stone cracking


----------



## GeneH

JBroida said:


> Here's a breakdown of how stones should be used/cared for:
> 
> 
> ...... <nope I'm not going to quote the whole thing...>



Nice summary for a reference doc!


----------



## SolidSnake03

That summary would be awesome to have on your website somewhere to help buyers compare the stones if they are interested in those things. Say if someone was looking for a quick splash and go stone for a busy work environment they could right away focus in on which stones to look at without opening up every stone to find out.


----------



## JBroida

SolidSnake03 said:


> That summary would be awesome to have on your website somewhere to help buyers compare the stones if they are interested in those things. Say if someone was looking for a quick splash and go stone for a busy work environment they could right away focus in on which stones to look at without opening up every stone to find out.



i thought about this, but didnt know where i could put this that would be easy for everyone to see, but still not be annoying for everyone. Thats why we have this kind of info on each product page. We're thinking about adding this kind of info to each stone box though... maybe with a little sticker or something.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Fair point, didn't really think about location, just that the info would be helpful in comparing stones. 

The info on the boxes would be really helpful as well so that when you got your stone you had a little reminder about how to best use it. Granted a buyer could always look at your website but it's faster and easier to just have it right on the box plus people might pay more attention to it that way.


----------



## rogue108

Dutchie3719 said:


> Jon - Thanks for letting the ECG have em. Got a chance to try a few of them out, deciding between the 6000/1000 combo, and the 6000 and 1000 diamond stones set. I'll PM you with some other questions, but just wanted to say thanks in this thread.



The 1000 / 6000 diamond stones would be my choice.


----------



## JBroida

just curious where these stones are now... who's got 'em?


----------



## Bill13

David has them except for one stone that a member borrowed (I have his contact info). Sorry for the delay, the #### has hit the fan workwise.


----------



## JBroida

no stress... i thought it might be a good time to send them to chicago, so if you guys have a chance to get them together over the next few days (or over the next week), just shoot me a PM when you're ready to get them passed along down the road. Sound good?


----------



## Dutchie3719

Hey Jon,

I've got the last stone. I'm working with David and Bill to get it dropped off this weekend.

-Dan


----------



## JBroida

cool... no rush or anything. Which stone did you decide to play around with a bit more?


----------



## rogue108

Dan your getting into this serious and fast. &#128521;


----------



## Dutchie3719

JBroida said:


> cool... no rush or anything. Which stone did you decide to play around with a bit more?



Howdy Jon,

I kept the 1000/6000 combo. I had a single bevel yanigba I wanted to try and sharpen, as well as my Gessin Ginga, and didn't want to bogart the sharpening area.

Dropping stone off with group tomorrow! Thanks.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Obsidiank

Hi,

I was just checking out this thread and notice these might be coming to chicago. Just wondering if it's made it here yet. Would like to stop by brightwok and check them out. 

Thanks


----------



## johnstoc

It's been a while since I've seen anything on this, Is this still on?


----------



## JBroida

it ended a long time ago... very little engagement from members, so we called it a day. I really thought people would be more interested in having a chance to try every single stone we carry, but i guess i was wrong


----------



## TheCaptain

Seriously? I have one. 1 people! On its way and I'm very excited.


----------



## johnstoc

That's too bad. Thanks for trying - sounded like a really cool/unique way to check out the stones and meet some fellow knifenuts. I'll have to schedule any long layover next time through LAX.


----------



## JBroida

come by anytime... we've got everything here for anyone to try using


----------



## Matus

This is strange. I had the impression that there was quite a list of interestees and locations where the stones would have been trasported so that people can get some hands-on. I just realized that there were no news on this passaround in the past few months.


----------



## mise_en_place

****. I missed this.


----------



## foody518

Dang, this was before I was active here and I guess just assumed it was already happening/had happened or something


----------



## dwalker

I saw this when it came around but didn't have much of a post count at the time. I imagine shipping would be a little high due to the weight and insurance.


----------



## daveb

I've tried most of them now - the hard way

Not met one I haven't liked


----------

